# Bathing pregnant bitch



## beesley121 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

could someone tell me if its ok to bath a pregnant bitch?? This is my first pregnant bitchand she is 7 weeks pregnant. she is has smelled for a few weeks but ive been a bit worried about bathing her incase it damages the pups.

if i can bath her, want can i use to make her smell clean?? is dog shampoo ok


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I wouldnt be bathing her no - Like you said you dont want to risk hurting puppies with knocks and bumps - you also dont want to stress mum out. However you could wash her down with a flannal and bowl of water with some shampoo if you feel she needs it?

Also I have to ask, what does she smell of? Smelling isnt generally normal for pregnant bitches! - unless you mean she smells because she has been rolling in stuff!


----------



## beesley121 (Feb 25, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I wouldnt be bathing her no - Like you said you dont want to risk hurting puppies with knocks and bumps - you also dont want to stress mum out. However you could wash her down with a flannal and bowl of water with some shampoo if you feel she needs it?
> 
> Also I have to ask, what does she smell of? Smelling isnt generally normal for pregnant bitches! - unless you mean she smells because she has been rolling in stuff!


I had the sprinkler on my lawn on a couple of weeks ago and she was playing with it, she came in smelling of wet dog. Ever since then, she has been smelling of just dog lol cant really put it any other way. Im just thinking that If she has 2 weeks left till she gives birth, then im not going to be able to bath her after she has giving birth for at least a few weeks, am I right??


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad the smell is only from the sprinkle! You could bath her a week or so after puppies, but I wouldnt want to take her away from the puppies for to long and I would want her to be dried through properly before putting her back. If it concerns you your best bet would be to wash her down now, with some wet flannals and soapy water, but again I wouldnt like to be lifting her in and out of stuff, or putting her in a situation where she may well slip!


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

IMO you should put up with the smell till she has had her pups and they are weaned off her, you have put up with it til now.

Mo


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

as DD says rub her down with a flannel.


Don't know what type of dog you own , but mine are hairy so we bathe the rear ends of ours a couple of days after they've given birth with mild solution of hibbiscrub.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

You could always use rub in shampoo??


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

We bathed Coco when she was pregnant but before she started gaining weight so was only a couple of weeks in. After she had them we washed down just the back feet as that's where the mess was, the rest of her coat had been banded up before the whelping to help avoid the mess.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Depends on if she is normally bathed regularly and whether she enjoys it or not. Ours love a bath and find it relaxing and nod off in the bath when doing it. However if she isn't used to a bath or doesn't particularly like it, I'd just leave her.
You can buy dry shampoo, or even cover her in baby powder and brush it through her coat, it absorbs the grease and odours.


----------

